# DEAL: 92% off Concert Strings Bundle by Kirk Hunter Studios!



## APD (Mar 8, 2017)

For just $99, get the Concert Strings Bundle ($1200 value) from Kirk Hunter Studios. The Concert Strings Bundle is designed for ultimate musical expression, playability and flexibility. Available at a whopping 92% discount until March 22nd, you will not find a better sounding, more playable and easy to use string library at this price. Don't miss out!



​
*3 Products Included:*
Concert Strings Legacy ($300 value)
Concert Strings 2 ($400 value)
Concert Strings 3 ($500 value)

Youtube Playlist: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLq5zvy3wsKYZZyXLPZbKAuJpcIb9JpcDZ

SoundCloud Playlist: 

More information available here: https://audioplugin.deals

*This deal is available until March 22nd*


----------



## Reaktor (Mar 8, 2017)

Ok, so let the KH bashing begin! *grin*

No, seriously - has anyone tried KH3 yet? I really love that "golden age of hollywood" -kind of sound ensemble sound, which can be heard from demos such as "noMatterWhereYouGo". Sound seems quite soft and there is quite a lot of dynamic range. Also vibrato sounds good and I'd like to experiment with autodivisi, as I don't have it available on CS2 & CSS.

My question is: how easy is it to play? Is this good only for those who are more interested on programming CC-controls, or can you get decent melody lines simply by playing and using modwheel (even if it may not be automatically assigned to any specific parameter).


As for deal itself, I don't understand point of showing $1100 price tag IF legacy and version 2 have been deprecated by version 3. Is there *any point at all* to install legacy and version 2? Still, I'm bit intrigued by version 3 for $99 as supplementary library.

Additionally, it's kind of hard to say that something has "Very efficient use of RAM and CPU resources", as that could be said of any modern library which takes 2 gigs of ram for single patch IF the sound is amazing. This could be read as well as "samples have low resolution, so they take only 100mb per patch"... Or worse, it refers to legacy library which could have only 50mb patches while version 3 takes 500mb per patch. It's hard to tell, as official videos don't display memory usage (at least for Concert Strings 3).

Edit: 
There seems to be demo available at KH website. I'm unable to try it out until monday, so if anyone is interested check it out please do share your experience here.

Edit #2:
I would be interested on hearing how it sounds when mixed with some high-quality convolution reverb.


----------



## mouse (Mar 8, 2017)

Reaktor said:


> Ok, so let the KH bashing begin! *grin*
> 
> No, seriously - has anyone tried KH3 yet? I really love that "golden age of hollywood" -kind of sound ensemble sound, which can be heard from demos such as "noMatterWhereYouGo". Sound seems quite soft and there is quite a lot of dynamic range. Also vibrato sounds good and I'd like to experiment with autodivisi, as I don't have it available on CS2 & CSS.
> 
> ...



Good luck downloading them. I bought a Kirk Hunter Diamond before and you have to download it via around 100 links in a browser. The links also expire... Worst download process ever. Didn't even get the full library downloaded in the end.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Mar 8, 2017)

CS3 looks impressive. Makes the other two look redundant. I'd suggest adding demos/videos of CS3, instead of the legacy demos.


----------



## Sid Francis (Mar 9, 2017)

If you like the sound: playability is one of the big PROs in KH libaries. No surprises, press a key and sound is there. No slow building up, no irregularities, just a good playable lib. And no, the other/older two are not redundant for shure, bullsh.. . The sound of CS2 and CS3 is quite different and some patches here and some patches there are always in my template. The violins are a big PRO too: If you need energetic and vivid (and full sounding) violins for themes: they deliver. They are not sounding so silky and lush on the other side, at least the CS2,violins which I own. KH is a violinist and obviouslöy doesn´t like violas  They always sound somehow artificial for me. Good enough for the usual filling up the chord but not so for soaring viola lines (which I LOVE). Celli are same as Violins: powerfull and energetic, not so emotional and delicate as others. I layer the basses on top to get an even stronger sound and can play melodies that cut through.Basses on there own are solid without being special.

Hope you can get any needed information out of my feedback. Concerns only KHCS 2, I do not own KHCS3. But the violins in the demos sound terrific.


----------



## Vik (Mar 9, 2017)

Sid Francis said:


> But the violins in the demos sound terrific.


Yes - I'm checking out these demos now:


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 9, 2017)

KH strings have always gotten a lot of use here, especially the EXS24 version.


----------



## Fleer (Mar 9, 2017)

mouse said:


> Good luck downloading them. I bought a Kirk Hunter Diamond before and you have to download it via around 100 links in a browser. The links also expire... Worst download process ever. Didn't even get the full library downloaded in the end.


Now CS3 only has 13 downloads of some 700mb, which is perfect. 
This deal is a no-brainer if there ever was one. Just look at Concert Strings 3, compressed to 10 GB and sounding heavenly. Great vibrato support, and blends perfectly with EastWest or those Embertone Solo strings. Also, I think it has some of the best fast movements. And you can select from 4 players. Lovely 60s-70s strings sound. If it was $299 it would have been amazing, as that would mean you'd get Concert Strings 3 half price and the two other libraries for free. But now, at $99 for all three, this is simply incredible.


----------



## mouse (Mar 9, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Now CS3 only has 13 downloads of some 700mb, which is perfect.
> This deal is a no-brainer if there ever was one. Just look at Concert Strings 3, compressed to 10 GB and sounding heavenly. Great vibrato support, and blends perfectly with EastWest or those Embertone Solo strings. Also, I think it has some of the best fast movements. And you can select from 4 players. Lovely 60s-70s strings sound. If it was $299 it would have been amazing, as that would mean you'd get Concert Strings 3 half price and the two other libraries for free. But now, at $99 for all three, this is simply incredible.



But you still have to download 80GB in your browser rather than vs Continuata right?


----------



## Fleer (Mar 9, 2017)

If you want to download it all. 
I downloaded Concert Strings 3 in 13 downloads. Easy peasy. Done in an hour. Don't particularly care for Continuata. Will download the other libraries later from my KH account. This $99 deal is quite unbelievable.


----------



## Quasar (Mar 9, 2017)

Fleer said:


> If you want to download it all.
> I downloaded Concert Strings 3 in 13 downloads. Easy peasy. Done in an hour. Don't particularly care for Continuata. Will download the other libraries later from my KH account. This $99 deal is quite unbelievable.


Thanks for the info. 80GB was scaring me a little bit, and KHCS3 looks to be, by far, the most compelling reason to get this.

I have Spotlight Solo Strings and just checked my account, and sure enough, the download links are still there should I ever need them, which tells me I can buy these, download KHCS3 now and get the other libraries at my leisure.

This is probably too good of a deal to pass up.


----------



## Fleer (Mar 9, 2017)

I think so too, even if I don't get to download the rest


----------



## gregh (Mar 9, 2017)

I have gone for it as well - from the demo vid it looks to have good control and sound. Will cover what I need for a string ensemble/orchestra very well I think as I am not so much looking to recreate a detailed orchestra as a particular string ensemble effect. Better than I expected to get for my budget


----------



## Fleer (Mar 9, 2017)

Would love to hear thoughts on how you guys are using Concert Strings 3.
Apparently it works best as a 60s-70s flavor strings library with great fast movements. And you can bring the size down to 4 players.


----------



## gregh (Mar 9, 2017)

Fleer said:


> If you want to download it all.
> I downloaded Concert Strings 3 in 13 downloads. Easy peasy. Done in an hour. Don't particularly care for Continuata. Will download the other libraries later from my KH account. This $99 deal is quite unbelievable.


Where I live has very poor internet so I prefer something like Continuata that can deal with broken connections. Torrents are used by some companies (can't remember which ones but I recently used a torrent from somebody). Continuata might be using bittorrent tech - makes more sense than a large direct download


----------



## Fleer (Mar 9, 2017)

True. Used to have problems with Continuata and prefer direct DLs but these last months Continuata has been working fine, even when downloads are halted regularly. Still, as I'm lucky to have fast internet, these Kirk Hunter direct downloads are ideal, as there were only 13 of them.


----------



## gregh (Mar 9, 2017)

Fleer said:


> True. Used to have problems with Continuata and prefer direct DLs but these last months Continuata has been working fine, even when downloads are halted regularly. Still, as I'm lucky to have fast internet, these Kirk Hunter direct downloads are ideal, as there were only 13 of them.



each individual rar takes me about 30 mins :(


----------



## Fleer (Mar 9, 2017)

5 minutes here


----------



## LamaRose (Mar 9, 2017)

gregh said:


> each individual rar takes me about 30 mins :(



That's funny... you must live across town from me, lol!


----------



## Jaroslav (Mar 9, 2017)

What would be better: to get CS3 for a $99 or Hollywood Strings if they would cost $150?


----------



## Reaktor (Mar 9, 2017)

Could someone please try out the demo of CS3, which can be found here: 
https://www.kirkhunterstudios.com/products/concert-strings-3/ (see bottom "Requirements tab"). What's included in it and how does it sound? I'm just unable to try out until next week, as I'm on a work trip.


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Mar 9, 2017)

This is a great deal. I have almost every string library out there and for me the Kirk Hunter libraries are the most playable. You are able to program how much you want the Mod wheel or velocity to control the dynamics together at the same time which no other string library can do. Most libraries use the Mod wheel for dynamics but combining velocity with the Mod wheel and being able to program how much you want them to respond makes it so much more musical to play on a keyboard and adapt to your own playing style. 

No glitches, CPU issues or latency issues as I have with many other libraries when using them for big arrangements. The Legacy and Concert Strings 2 are the best sounding over Concert Strings 3 but Concert Strings 3 can be blended with other libraries which makes it very useable as you can select the number of players from 1 to 16 per section and add definition to any string library. 

Concert Strings 2 also has really usable solo strings and are much better than the solo strings in the Diamond deal that came out last year. For anyone who has the Diamond Orchestra deal then getting this will give you better solo strings (Solo Strings 2) and the Concert Strings 3 library for $99 which is a great deal.


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Mar 9, 2017)

Reaktor said:


> Could someone please try out the demo of CS3, which can be found here:
> https://www.kirkhunterstudios.com/products/concert-strings-3/ (see bottom "Requirements tab"). What's included in it and how does it sound? I'm just unable to try out until next week, as I'm on a work trip.


Which libraries do you already own? I have Concert Strings 3 on my system now.


----------



## Reaktor (Mar 9, 2017)

dhowarthmusic said:


> Which libraries do you already own? I have Concert Strings 3 on my system now.



Sorry, I was unable to understand point of your question? 

If it's any help, I already have Cinematic Strings 2, CSS (which is currently my main library), and 8DIO Anthalogy. What I'm missing is that additional layering touch (which I'm currently getting best by combining EVO 4 + CSS). I think autodivisi would be fine addition for my needs. The sound I'm looking for is that smooth grand ensemble of 1950-1990 adventure movies, sound somewhat similar to "noMatterWhereYouGo" -demo song (which apparently is legacy demo of KH CS2).


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Mar 9, 2017)

Reaktor said:


> Sorry, I was unable to understand point of your question?
> 
> If it's any help, I already have Cinematic Strings 2, CSS (which is currently my main library), and 8DIO Anthalogy. What I'm missing is that additional layering touch (which I'm currently getting best by combining EVO 4 + CSS). I think autodivisi would be fine addition for my needs. The sound I'm looking for is that smooth grand ensemble of 1950-1990 adventure movies, sound somewhat similar to "noMatterWhereYouGo" -demo song (which apparently is legacy demo of KH CS2).


I have all the same libraries you have plus others but for me Concert Strings 2 is still my favorite for creating soaring melodies. You should get it for $99. Concert Strings 3 is good for blending but I wouldn't use it on its own.


----------



## Reaktor (Mar 9, 2017)

Interesting statement, but I'll definitely take your advice and consider getting the bundle.

CSS is very good for modern string composing, but it doesn't feel intimate for multiple reasons (and it probably doesn't even try to be that). Still, having multiple premium libraries has come to the point in which it's hard to consider putting that extra $400-700 for getting smaller Spitfire section or such, so KH CS could hit the spot!


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Mar 9, 2017)

Reaktor said:


> Sorry, I was unable to understand point of your question?
> 
> If it's any help, I already have Cinematic Strings 2, CSS (which is currently my main library), and 8DIO Anthalogy. What I'm missing is that additional layering touch (which I'm currently getting best by combining EVO 4 + CSS). I think autodivisi would be fine addition for my needs. The sound I'm looking for is that smooth grand ensemble of 1950-1990 adventure movies, sound somewhat similar to "noMatterWhereYouGo" -demo song (which apparently is legacy demo of KH CS2).


Here is a demo of the Legacy strings I made a few months ago with the Diamond Strings which is the new Legacy Strings. This is quite a big sound but Concert Strings 2 also has good solo strings and Concert Strings 3 you can select anything from 1 to 16 players to blend with your other libraries.

[AUDIOPLUS=http://vi-control.net/community/attachments/birdman-theme-kirk-hunter-diamond-strings-5-mp3.7690/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## Reaktor (Mar 10, 2017)

Sounds great. It has quite a lot of vibrato, but that's actually what I'm looking for. Thank you for sharing. Did you use internal reverbs for this?


----------



## gregh (Mar 10, 2017)

very nice demo dhowarthmusic. I am still a little confused - are the three versions genuinely different or is Concert Strings 3 mainly a better front end to the original recordings used in Legacy and Concert Strings 2?

Either way I am still glad I bought this deal


----------



## Ryan99 (Mar 10, 2017)

gregh said:


> very nice demo dhowarthmusic. I am still a little confused - are the three versions genuinely different or is Concert Strings 3 mainly a better front end to the original recordings used in Legacy and Concert Strings 2?
> 
> Either way I am still glad I bought this deal


From what I read, Concert Strings 3 is quite different in sound. I already have Diamond and Concert Strings 2 and I love Concert Strings 2.


----------



## Reaktor (Mar 10, 2017)

What is this sorcery.... instead of usual KH bashing I'm hearing unified praising?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm getting confused, when you say CS2 do you mean Cinematic Strings 2 or Concert Strings 2 ?

We need to standardise our acronyms I fear....


----------



## Maximvs (Mar 10, 2017)

Is this a real deal, because it is quite hard to believe


----------



## Fleer (Mar 10, 2017)

I know, didn't believe it either at first


----------



## Reaktor (Mar 10, 2017)

mikeybabes said:


> I'm getting confused, when you say CS2 do you mean Cinematic Strings 2 or Concert Strings 2 ?
> 
> We need to standardise our acronyms I fear....



You are right, I meant Cinematic Strings 2.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 10, 2017)

Just to be clear, I do think Concert Strings 3 sounds better than 2 on its own, but when you want to add grit to a "pretty" string library, like Hollywood Strings or Cinematic Strings 2, Concert Strings 2 does that better.


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Mar 10, 2017)

Reaktor said:


> Sounds great. It has quite a lot of vibrato, but that's actually what I'm looking for. Thank you for sharing. Did you use internal reverbs for this?


You can control the amount of vibrato from very little to really strong and the reverb on my demo is the built in reverb in Concert Strings 2 which you can turn off if you want. Of all my string libraries I have which is most of them out there, Concert Strings has the most convincing vibrato in my opinion and you can control the intensity and speed too.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Mar 10, 2017)

Just so I'm not confused Legacy is included in Diamond so I wouldn't need to download that right since I already have Diamond?

Also how good are the solo instruments in 2?


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Mar 10, 2017)

bigcat1969 said:


> Just so I'm not confused Legacy is included in Diamond so I wouldn't need to download that right since I already have Diamond?
> 
> Also how good are the solo instruments in 2?


It seems the legacy is the same as the Diamond strings. The solo strings in concert strings 2 have more velocity layers than the legacy solo strings and are great for blending. They are a big improvement over the Diamond strings solo instruments if you have those.


----------



## Fleer (Mar 10, 2017)

Damn, the more I read, this deal is getting better and better. Thanks Jay for your advice on using Concert Strings 2 with EastWest instead of Concert Strings 3. You're right as always.


----------



## Sid Francis (Mar 10, 2017)

The solo strings in KH CS2 are nothing special BUT: in my favorite 4 violins patch I always layer the solo violin on top because it makes that nice "I can spot the 1 violin" effect  You wouldn´t play it solo but it blends very well to "humanize" the sound. 
And yes: in my praise I forgot the perfect way to control the amount of vibrato in KH CS2: you can paint your own CC controller curve and my curves always are very high  Controlled with the mod wheel at the same time as the dynamics makes a good effect of controlling emotional intensity of the melody. Finally a library where "molto vibrato" really is MOLTO, like in an old 50ies movie. But if you like it more sparse just paint the line a lot lower so that less vibrato is mixed in. Hope that makes sense for you without owning the library. It is very easy to understand if you start to customize the patches for yourself.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 10, 2017)

Fleer said:


> You're right as always.



Man, that is something that does not get written about me a lot on this forum


----------



## Ryan99 (Mar 10, 2017)

mikeybabes said:


> I'm getting confused, when you say CS2 do you mean Cinematic Strings 2 or Concert Strings 2 ?
> 
> We need to standardise our acronyms I fear....


I meant Concert Strings 2


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Mar 10, 2017)

I think I can be of help here... :D

Here are some examples, using only the Diamond version, most of them with minimal/least possible editing (focusing mostly on strings).

2nd waltz (sounds already pretty good to me and the violins just play full section chords with one accent):
https://clyp.it/fvvdtsji?token=76e8322e5cd4f53e54690781614430e0

Snippets from Bergersen's Aleegro Agitato (by ear):
https://clyp.it/djpvwcbx?token=f8356a60f5fdb9782486e7b1001a6d19

Snippet from Autumn (except solo violin):
https://clyp.it/vfof21pd?token=bc8f78fa990d9aa0de351feb261d9789

One traileristic/epic-y short exercise I did:
https://clyp.it/ueg0bohk?token=5d2a5ad5e308744a1fe03a8d759b629c

TSFH's Birth of a Hero with EW + KH combo:
https://clyp.it/2ztma411?token=2b17e360de3eaf962b94603a7b62fe3d

A track from Home Alone:
https://clyp.it/v0iydg2v?token=ed1d8add4bf19711c6630d0b8830ae32

Again EW + KH.

One short orchestral exercise with Diamond only:
https://clyp.it/yxhqcrku?token=e3bedcd91252506fd1962ebc491f5899

Summer Presto (except solo violin):
https://clyp.it/lwbj3p5k?token=c0b62000169133b90ffdb7be43174871

Summer Presto (except solo violin) with same patches and just different settings:
https://clyp.it/zad35p5t?token=6b33201fba1dd63133c2d8d8daa90822

Chi Mai cover I did just now, taking into consideration a different approach/the more vintage character:
https://clyp.it/0vv1r1we?token=7b4f1c5101fab38de565d1054336ac8d

Some notes, also based on these examples:
- The sound is quite raw and not ultra deep/detailed/processed (can be a bit boxy/tinny, especially on higher notes)
- On the plus side, they blend really well with pretty much everything for layering and are VERY musical and flexible
- Fairly easy to use, can use one patch for 80-90% of stuff (if it's not anything too specific/weird)
- Very controllable/customisable
- Good for fast/articulated stuff, romantic pieces, classical pieces (again depending on how detailed), epic can be done / not that good for soft/cinematic/uncommon [extended] articulation things and also prolonged/repetitive patterns/motifs sometimes (depends on the piece) [repetitions]
- Not that good for exposed sections/passages, but can be masked easily with orchestration (depends on use)
- File/parameter structure/function is a bit messy and can take a while to figure out (basic front-page stuff is fairly easy tho)
- Can really do a lot with some work put into it, but if you're after a very specific sound it may not be worth getting

For the price, I really don't see why someone wouldn't get these, unless you don't want to spend money or you're absolutely sure you have no use for them.

Maybe I'll post some more examples of pieces later, to illustrate my references better.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Mar 10, 2017)

Thanks for all the info on this thread.

The CS3 Bass Pizzicato makes an interesting and surprisingly good substitute for a bass guitar. Violin Pizzicato makes an interesting and odd substitute for an acoustic guitar.


----------



## Reaktor (Mar 10, 2017)

Thanks everyone for really putting some effort on describing these libraries. Nice to rely on something else than just marketing statements.


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Mar 11, 2017)

Ok, some more supplementary examples. Tried to keep them within normal durations and kinda (exhaustingly) varied to give you a better idea.

What I think these are GOOD for/what's fairly easy to do (along with EW and probably VSL):
https://clyp.it/t3jndsf0?token=27e0fa791ebd50ed00bc1d92c5416b6d

What I think these are NOT really suitable for/what's fairly hard to do (would probably recommend SF and LASS for these or whatever):
https://clyp.it/zhs51lhg?token=40743bc70a0ebea8083ca68ef29edc77

Again, this is not 100% definite and applies mostly if they are some of your basic libs. For layering/adding definition/liveliness they're still good for most stuff, though definitely not necessary (and with some work). And also better for more section-heavy/richly orchestrated/lush stuff. (This mostly applies to the legacy ones) This hopefully helps and will save you some time/frustration. But I honestly think they're generally worth it at this price, even just for the 3rd version (and for the amount of choices you get; depending on use, of course).


----------



## LamaRose (Mar 11, 2017)

WhiteNoiz, you deserve the VI member-of-the-week for your efforts... muchas gracias! The "not really suitable" pieces sound great to my ears... chamber-like... even those solo violins. Did you use much eq for these libraries? 

Some really beautiful pieces too... first-rate job, mi amigo!


----------



## Fleer (Mar 11, 2017)

Congrats indeed. Particularly like the fast, agressive pieces. Kirk Hunter seems to even surpass EastWest or Spitfire on those. Quite remarkable achievement.


----------



## catsass (Mar 11, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Man, that is something that does not get written about me a lot on this forum


You're right as always.


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Mar 11, 2017)

Just to make sure you don't confuse things guys: First post, yes, they're all mock-ups with KH and EW. Second post is recorded pieces where I try to supplement the first examples with styles and performances which I think would be fairly doable or a bit out there for the libs (again, mostly the Legacy). Haha, I wish all of those in the second sets were mine. Making sure credit is given where it's due. Still helpful though, hopefully. I think it's a pretty accurate guideline/representation. (I realised it wasn't clear enough and seemed like it was a continuation of the first ones)


----------



## bigcat1969 (Mar 11, 2017)

Are almost all of these instruments single velocity layers with the dynamics emulated using EQ and Envelope? It doesn't feel like these have the same dynamic range as some of the other libraries.


----------



## GULL (Mar 12, 2017)

First I downloaded only CS 3, but yesterday I downloaded CS 2. It is interesting in few aspects (like the Reverb, solo etc) Do I need to download the legacy files for any reason?


----------



## Quasar (Mar 12, 2017)

GULL said:


> First I downloaded only CS 3, but yesterday I downloaded CS 2. It is interesting in few aspects (like the Reverb, solo etc) Do I need to download the legacy files for any reason?


I had the very same question after downloading v3 and v2, and dhowarthmusic offered an opinion on another thread here, as well as generously offering some demos:

http://vi-control.net/community/thr...es-and-whats-the-difference-between-em.60481/

So I finally got it all downloaded and ported to the offline machine about 2 AM and dinked around with it for about 20 minutes or so. In terms of massive drive space vs. return I still don't know. But I agree that v1 seems to sound more subdued, more mellow or something. At the very least, all three of these are different libraries, with v3 being the clearest departure from the out-of-the-box timbres of the other two.

The UIs on the older editions are extremely non-intuitive for me, so I imagine it will be a number of days or weeks before I have even a decent subjective sense of what has been purchased. For the sale price, I am not unhappy at all.


----------



## GULL (Mar 12, 2017)

Thank you @Tugboat 
That helps


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Mar 12, 2017)

bigcat1969 said:


> Are almost all of these instruments single velocity layers with the dynamics emulated using EQ and Envelope? It doesn't feel like these have the same dynamic range as some of the other libraries.



I think so, yes. But don't take my word for it. Maybe someone else can help clear this up.

Anyhow, here's an attempt at "Remembrances" from Schindler's List using only Diamond:
https://clyp.it/qeg3vn5u?token=7ef69bc4940e1acad3665eb1fe0a3230


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 12, 2017)

WhiteNoiz said:


> I think so, yes. But don't take my word for it. Maybe someone else can help clear this up.
> 
> Anyhow, here's an attempt at "Remembrances" from Schindler's List using only Diamond:
> https://clyp.it/qeg3vn5u?token=7ef69bc4940e1acad3665eb1fe0a3230


Thank-you. Very nice (though from early days Orchestra learner).
Yet, the dilemma continues. Have Diamond Symphony Orchestra (from earlier promo) as starter and wanting to broaden/supplement at moderate cost. This Bundle promo seemed an obvious choice, now not so sure.

Was quite surprised recently to have Kirk Hunter respond to my telephone call. Much is a blur, but was impressed that he was so forthcoming in mentioning (1) this Bundle promo soon to be offered, and (2) his suggestion to consider Virtuoso Ensembles as serious addition to Diamond. Perhaps he was suggesting both, but unsure now. Bundle promo at $99. is not a big barrier, just hate to take the $99. out of Virtuoso Ensembles cost if that is clearly a better choice to enhance current Diamond Symphony Orchestra ??


----------



## Reaktor (Mar 12, 2017)

I had my first CS3 session for about an hour or so. My initial feeling: A*M*A*Z*I*N*G expressive sound, but somewhat random touch/control.

I'm having hard time figuring out why attacks and releases behave like they do, but when they do they sound great. I really love the violin vibrato. Amazingly enough, I haven't had this fun playing with string for a while. I really thought I had seen the best of currently available ensemble libraries by owning Cinematic Studio Strings + Evo, but there is just something magical stuff occurring with KH CS3 when you just play around and try different ideas.

It's a bit disappointing that I'm having such a hard time with minor things. Here are few:
- Using Violin 2 patch, when playing sequential notes without legato, it seems to me that first note has less attack than the next one. This is happening with Arco Expressivo, and it feels a bit weird
- I haven't been able to figure out how to link mod wheel with expression yet. I'd like to have additional control over velocity with modwheel, instead of relying solely on keyboard velocity
- D2 run behaves strange when legato is off and you hit two keys at the same time. Result is always a bit different from few variations - you would expect to heard two overlapping runs, but that doesn't seem to be the case. Results vary and sound great, but I'm unable to control which of the variations occurs.
- Sound in overall is (in subjective terms) quite dark. I usually roll off -3-4db treble for strings, but for Violin 2 patch I'd rather throw additional +2-3db treble.
- I wasn't overly impressed by built-in reverb, but mic-distance control creates very interesting spaces by seemingly modifying the position. Even if it wouldn't be top notch quality wise, it's really fun to experiment with.

As everyone has seen, I really was skeptical when I saw the bundle as it *seemed *misleading (by trying to reach high sale percent via bundling "legacy" libraries with latest one), but this really wasn't the case. CS3 is quite amazing supplement library, even if not the easiest to play... and it's damn fun! 

I hope I'll be able to discover some settings which would give me better expression control, as velocity based control feels quite hard for me.

Still loading CS2 and Legacy, will try 'em later.


Edit:

There is good multi which combines all four patches, but it's really intensive on CPU. Apparently each patch triggers ~40-60 samples at any given time (which is directly related to amount of active players), so by throwing couple of chord voicings together your CPU is going insane. Still, it sounds really good and by giving up few milliseconds lag on ASIO settings I was able to get it playable. It sounds quite stunning and I think by combining CSS or Evo I could get some really expressive soundscapes.

The sound feels tonally "quite old" & classical. It reminds me of Starvinsky's Firebird Suite. It's not for everyone, but if you love living and vivid sound from 50-60's and adventure strings of 80-90's then Concert Strings 3 might be the library for you.

I was able to easily play vibrating / intensive voicings which sound somewhat similar to Herrmann's compositional styles (such as Vertigo soundtrack). I love the outcome! It's *so far away *from now-a-days too common "epic trailer strings" & "Hollywood blockbuster string" -sound, and that only a good thing. 

Simply put: most believable overall sound I have yet heard with no programming at all... and I'm even starting to get into playing without need of touching modwheel at all


----------



## Fleer (Mar 12, 2017)

Reaktor, you've got a way of making me even more pleased about this Kirk Hunter deal. Back to downloading CS2 and Legacy


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 12, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Reaktor, you've got a way of making me even more pleased about this Kirk Hunter deal. Back to downloading CS2 and Legacy



Ha!! You capable guys are yanking me back and forth like a shuttlecock ..... 
Best to spend the $99. and not be sorry .... still got (10) Days though.


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Mar 12, 2017)

Reaktor said:


> I had my first CS3 session for about an hour or so. My initial feeling: A*M*A*Z*I*N*G expressive sound, but somewhat random touch/control.
> 
> I'm having hard time figuring out why attacks and releases behave like they do, but when they do they sound great. I really love the violin vibrato. Amazingly enough, I haven't had this fun playing with string for a while. I really thought I had seen the best of currently available ensemble libraries by owning Cinematic Studio Strings + Evo, but there is just something magical stuff occurring with KH CS3 when you just play around and try different ideas.
> 
> ...





Reaktor said:


> I had my first CS3 session for about an hour or so. My initial feeling: A*M*A*Z*I*N*G expressive sound, but somewhat random touch/control.
> 
> I'm having hard time figuring out why attacks and releases behave like they do, but when they do they sound great. I really love the violin vibrato. Amazingly enough, I haven't had this fun playing with string for a while. I really thought I had seen the best of currently available ensemble libraries by owning Cinematic Studio Strings + Evo, but there is just something magical stuff occurring with KH CS3 when you just play around and try different ideas.
> 
> ...


Good to hear someone else who actually likes the Kirk Hunter stuff! 

One thing to help with the CPU issues is to turn off some of the players and scale down the sections a little to 8 or 10 players instead of 16. That seems to help with the streaming so it's not trying to stream all 80 (16x5 sections) players at once if you are using all the sections. You need to change the Pick Dynamics CC to 1 to control velocity with the Mod wheel. The velocity dynamics control will still work together with the Mod wheel control at the same time which is awesome and something the other libraries I have could do with doing.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Mar 12, 2017)

Just a thought, you can load at least some sections into memory to cut back on the streaming. I just checked and the full violin patch in memory is 1.8 gigs which isn't really that big. Yeah trying to stream 80 instruments off a non-SSD is a bit of an ask.


----------



## Reaktor (Mar 12, 2017)

dhowarthmusic said:


> You need to change the Pick Dynamics CC to 1 to control velocity with the Mod wheel. The velocity dynamics control will still work together with the Mod wheel control at the same time which is awesome and something the other libraries I have could do with doing.



This is something I already tried, but it doesn't modify expression level (= volume), but seems to control initial attack / staccato overlay volume. It's good effect, but doesn't really cut into volume control. Easiest way to overcome this shortcoming is by attaching mod wheel to instrument volume and modifying those min/max values from Kontakt manually. Not a big deal and works well. It's just something I would have wished as an built-in on/off option.

Another thing this library (or CS4, wink wink) would benefit would be arc-controller similar tuo 8Dio Anthalogy. It's quite easy to change the pace of orchestra by turning single know and that would automatically change attack/release times accordingly. In CS3 I'm bit left off by velocity-attack / release controls, as those seem to have minimal effect over playing. I'm a big fan of one knob solutions anyway, so I rather pick up individual play style (patch) and use it with few master controls. Best Service Emotional Cello is good example of this kind of UI.



bigcat1969 said:


> Just a thought, you can load at least some sections into memory to cut back on the streaming. I just checked and the full violin patch in memory is 1.8 gigs which isn't really that big. Yeah trying to stream 80 instruments off a non-SSD is a bit of an ask.



This doesn't seem to be just memory issue (even though I haven't checked it out to be sure). My disk-reading seems to be only ~2-5% on SSD, but playing sequential notes as arpeggio automatically causes my CPU to throw 100%. There just seems to be too much calculation going on overall at the same time over multiple patches. Interestingly enough playing chords with two hands simultaneously doesn't seem to be a problem 80-90% of the time. My approach is to "play the whole array" at once and then manually divide voicing for individual lines, rather than play each one separately. I'm fine with little cracking / popping, as this kind of ensemble experimenting isn't what I'll leave for final track anyway.


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Mar 12, 2017)

Reaktor said:


> This is something I already tried, but it doesn't modify expression level (= volume), but seems to control initial attack / staccato overlay volume. It's good effect, but doesn't really cut into volume control. Easiest way to overcome this shortcoming is by attaching mod wheel to instrument volume and modifying those min/max values from Kontakt manually. Not a big deal and works well. It's just something I would have wished as an built-in on/off option.
> 
> Another thing this library (or CS4, wink wink) would benefit would be arc-controller similar tuo 8Dio Anthalogy. It's quite easy to change the pace of orchestra by turning single know and that would automatically change attack/release times accordingly. In CS3 I'm bit left off by velocity-attack / release controls, as those seem to have minimal effect over playing. I'm a big fan of one knob solutions anyway, so I rather pick up individual play style (patch) and use it with few master controls. Best Service Emotional Cello is good example of this kind of UI.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reaktor (Mar 13, 2017)

Here is my hands on with KH CS3. I'm doing some comparison with CSS and trying to give an idea how playable CS3 is just by throwing random complex chord voicings. Nothing too fancy, but hopefully gives an idea how autodivisi benefits when recording arcos.



edit: I uploaded this few minutes ago, so it may take a while for Youtube to process 1080 and 1440 versions.


----------



## GULL (Mar 13, 2017)

Reaktor said:


> Here is my hands on with KH CS3. I'm doing some comparison with CSS and trying to give an idea how playable CS3 is just by throwing random complex chord voicings. Nothing too fancy, but hopefully gives an idea how autodivisi benefits when recording arcos.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I uploaded this few minutes ago, so it may take a while for Youtube to process 1080 and 1440 versions.



Thanks


----------



## GULL (Mar 13, 2017)

Anybody know how to use pattern maker in CS 2? I am not able to trigger pattersn


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Mar 13, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Was quite surprised recently to have Kirk Hunter respond to my telephone call. Much is a blur, but was impressed that he was so forthcoming in mentioning (1) this Bundle promo soon to be offered, and (2) his suggestion to consider Virtuoso Ensembles as serious addition to Diamond. Perhaps he was suggesting both, but unsure now. Bundle promo at $99. is not a big barrier, just hate to take the $99. out of Virtuoso Ensembles cost if that is clearly a better choice to enhance current Diamond Symphony Orchestra ??





sostenuto said:


> Best to spend the $99. and not be sorry .... still got (10) Days though.



Well, if you want them both get the offer now and see for the rest later. Logic says there's a probability by now that he'll do a pass on all his libs. He's done it on Diamond, now on all strings and I think also on Spotlight Strings some time ago. I think he's also done group buys in the more distant past. So, maybe next will be Concert Brass or Ensembles. Ensembles is certainly like an alter-ego of Diamond (focusing on different approaches). If you had to choose, well... Do you want more strings or more variety on all (full) sections? Ensembles is more like diamond but a faster workflow and more section-based. If you just want variety on everything, get them both. It's certainly advisable that you wait for sales if you can. At full price, the bare string libs are probably not worth it. Example: At similar price you can get CS3 or SF SSS. The main consideration is the sound. From there, you see extended articulations and mics vs extreme divisi and customisation. It's not always either/or, ofc. For something like Ensembles, I would probably advise for Albion or something at full price, but it still depends on your approach (Albion mostly for the sound/good all-rounder, but not that good if you want to customise or get into more detailed writing; that you have to decide for yourself). Again, mostly based on sound preference. In terms of flexibility it offers quite a bit in comparison to its competition which consists of stuff like the Albions, Symphobia, Cinesymphony. But Ensembles even at full price is pretty fair, if you know what you're getting it for (same for CS3).

The current sale is great at this price, especially for layering. At full you could get EW or SF strings or whatever, but again it depends on what you need (see also my guidelines in previous posts). Basically start by if you like the sound, then see the details and find a compromise or what have you. Or get everything, haha.

Hopefully that makes sense.


----------



## toomanynotes (Mar 13, 2017)

GULL said:


> Anybody know how to use pattern maker in CS 2? I am not able to trigger pattersn


Hi, yes, the trick is it only works with short notes!! So forget legato. Use Short or accent on articulations etc. Good luck ; )

Also when you do choose pattern mode and choose short on articulation..2 knobs Accent/staccato appear on the right hand side above the logo cs 2 ..you can manipulate further. Digging deeper you can change patterns via Settings button--->>patternmaker! have fun CS2 is great!


----------



## toomanynotes (Mar 13, 2017)

Reaktor said:


> I was able to easily play vibrating / intensive voicings which sound somewhat similar to Herrmann's compositional styles (such as Vertigo soundtrack). I love the outcome! It's *so far away *from now-a-days too common "epic trailer strings" & "Hollywood blockbuster string" -sound, and that only a good thing.



This is a bingo! Veritgo is a great example...CS2 is effortless at producing that lush 60's hollywood sound. I love it too.


----------



## GULL (Mar 13, 2017)

toomanynotes said:


> Hi, yes, the trick is it only works with short notes!! So forget legato. Use Short or accent on articulations etc. Good luck ; )
> 
> Also when you do choose pattern mode and choose short on articulation..2 knobs Accent/staccato appear on the right hand side above the logo cs 2 ..you can manipulate further. Digging deeper you can change patterns via Settings button--->>patternmaker! have fun CS2 is great!


Got it


----------



## GULL (Mar 13, 2017)

'Liking a sound' is an abstract idea and always subjective. I like CS 2 better than CS 3


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 13, 2017)

toomanynotes said:


> This is a bingo! Veritgo is a great example...CS2 is effortless at producing that lush 60's hollywood sound. I love it too.



Actually, I think CS 3 is more lush, CS 2 a little grittier.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 13, 2017)

WhiteNoiz said:


> Well, if you want them both get the offer now and see for the rest later. (EDIT (por favor) ....... Ensembles is certainly like an alter-ego of Diamond (focusing on different approaches). If you had to choose, well... Do you want more strings or more variety on all (full) sections? Ensembles is more like diamond but a faster workflow and more section-based. .............. It's not always either/or, ofc. For something like Ensembles, I would probably advise for Albion or something at full price, but it still depends on your approach (Albion mostly for the sound/good all-rounder, but not that good if you want to customise or get into more detailed writing; ...................
> The current sale is great at this price, especially for layering. ......(EDIT)
> Or get everything, haha.
> 
> Hopefully that makes sense.



Many thanks for focused Reply. Starting to sort choices better now with so many related Posts. 
Spitfire/Albion is on the short list as EDU pricing has been approved.

Gonna lurk some more and decide by week-end.


----------



## Reaktor (Mar 13, 2017)

GULL said:


> 'Liking a sound' is an abstract idea and always subjective. I like CS 2 better than CS 3



... while I do the other way 



Ashermusic said:


> Actually, I think CS 3 is more lush, CS 2 a little grittier.



This question goes to everyone who like KH CS2 over KH CS3 - Is there something I should be aware of when experimenting with CS2? I took a very quick run with it and to me it sounded much darker?

I was unable to get any soaring sounds you guys have been praising over, so I suspect I might be doing something wrong... I simply loaded "All instruments -> Violin -> 1st Violin" -patch and started hitting notes, it sounds very dark and narrow... well, I'd say "legacy" -like. Should I tweak something obvious, or is this simply a matter of taste?


----------



## GULL (Mar 13, 2017)

I don't know what is DivisiLiv(e) in CS 2 @chibear 



Reaktor said:


> or is this simply a matter of taste?



Most probably. But you should check many instruments (if not every instrument) available


----------



## GULL (Mar 13, 2017)

Does DivisiLive work well with CS 2? @chibear


----------



## PeterJCroissant (Mar 15, 2017)

ok I did it! seems silly not too for £85! and from the demos I like 1 & 3, i love the old style sounds...so i'm looking forward to it...


----------



## goldglob (Mar 15, 2017)

PeterJCroissant said:


> ok I did it! seems silly not too for £85! and from the demos I like 1 & 3, i love the old style sounds...so i'm looking forward to it...



So did I..as you say "silly not to", best reason lol.
CS3 sounds great.
Still downloading the others.
A question...when I un-rar the files (on window 10) I get lots of those small mac files in with everything...is it OK to delete them, or should I just not worry?


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 15, 2017)

goldglob said:


> ... when I un-rar the files (on window 10) I get lots of those small mac files in with everything...is it OK to delete them, or should I just not worry?


It is perfectly okay to delete them. Unless, that is, there are any legitimate Windows filenames that begin with "._". Then you'd have to be careful.


----------



## lp59burst (Mar 15, 2017)

Reaktor said:


> Here is my hands on with KH CS3. I'm doing some comparison with CSS and trying to give an idea how playable CS3 is just by throwing random complex chord voicings. Nothing too fancy, but hopefully gives an idea how autodivisi benefits when recording arcos.
> 
> <snip youtube...>
> 
> edit: I uploaded this few minutes ago, so it may take a while for Youtube to process 1080 and 1440 versions.


Nice demo... you have a knack for it...

Based on your demo's comparison if I had to sum each up in two words they would be...

KHCS3 = Intimate and articulate

CSS = Lush and warm


----------



## Reaktor (Mar 16, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> Nice demo... you have a knack for it...
> 
> Based on your demo's comparison if I had to sum each up in two words they would be...
> 
> ...



Pretty much so... just do notice that CSS can be more intimate if you write sections separately and use close mics (which I didn't).

They are two very different beasts, but for lazy composers CS3 does half the work for you thanks to autodivisi.


----------



## tokatila (Mar 16, 2017)

I think the biggest price of buying this product is not in dollars, but in the time spent away of learning other (string) libraries properly. I'm fearing to go the jack of all strings but master of none.


----------



## Reaktor (Mar 16, 2017)

Here is a short live recording with just violins section. It was almost plug & play. I simply modified release, removed few players to thin the violins and tweaked velocity sensitivity my liking. Then it was just a matter of hitting record:


----------



## PeterJCroissant (Mar 16, 2017)

yes i'm liking these a lot....

so just to double check, these libraries don't load as Kontakt libraries? 

and, i am assuming we would use the latest TEVC possible? i noticed the KHCS2 has 2, 3 & 4..

new to me is TEVC..


----------



## robgb (Mar 16, 2017)

PeterJCroissant said:


> yes i'm liking these a lot....
> 
> so just to double check, these libraries don't load as Kontakt libraries?
> 
> ...


Kirk Hunter's libraries are all Kontakt full libraries. TVEC is the name he uses for his scripting.


----------



## PeterJCroissant (Mar 16, 2017)

Hmmm,....wonder why I can't add them as library's...

Thank you for letting me know..


----------



## Sid Francis (Mar 16, 2017)

Because he did not let them encode by Native (too expensive). You have to load them by filebrowser or , like me, by kontakt quickload function .


----------



## GULL (Mar 17, 2017)

PeterJCroissant said:


> Hmmm,....wonder why I can't add them as library's...
> 
> Thank you for letting me know..



Libraries we register via NI Service center will be loaded as libraries. Those libraries can be opened with free Kontakt players too (not only Full Kontakt). That process could possibly cost more. This is how I understand.


----------



## toomanynotes (Mar 17, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Actually, I think CS 3 is more lush, CS 2 a little grittier.


Good, i should look into it, thanks!


----------



## APD (Mar 22, 2017)

Just a few more hours to pick up this deal if you haven't already done so. Don't be late to the party!


----------

